# UMARO Blanket Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

"Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."

This blanket (or is it an afghan?) is so beautiful and would make a lovely gift for a very special person. In a soft yarn it would be so cozy.

http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Umaro-Blanket-Pattern-91p6043.htm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... this is posted in 'Links and Resources', but I don't see any link. :-


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That's such an interesting pattern! Thank you for sharing it with us.

By the way, the website you list in your profile isn't working...I was going to take a peek at the HawaiianEye.com site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For some reason, the URL that popped up (when clicking on her website) was prefixed with the KP URL! This one works: http://www.hawaiianeye.com/ ... assuming she's all about an "Exceptional Eye Care Center"!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe that's it, but she lists her occupation as 'designer', so I guess I assumed the site would be something about that. I could easily be wrong. Oh yeah, happens all the time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

_Someone_ has to design the eyeglass frames, eh?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the link


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

MrsB said:


> "Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."
> 
> This blanket (or is it an afghan?) is so beautiful and would make a lovely gift for a very special person. In a soft yarn it would be so cozy.
> 
> http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Umaro-Blanket-Pattern-91p6043.htm


Thank you for this link, I just went and ordered the pattern, it is just beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> _Someone_ has to design the eyeglass frames, eh?


True!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

MrsB said:


> "Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."
> 
> This blanket (or is it an afghan?) is so beautiful and would make a lovely gift for a very special person. In a soft yarn it would be so cozy.
> 
> http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Umaro-Blanket-Pattern-91p6043.htm


This is a work of art. Took my breath away when I viewed it.
Dolori


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Hawaiian Eye is also registered to an eyeglass business, not affiliated with my clothing line.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I will purchase this pattern. Right up my alley!
Thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> "Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."
> 
> This blanket (or is it an afghan?) is so beautiful and would make a lovely gift for a very special person. In a soft yarn it would be so cozy.
> 
> http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Umaro-Blanket-Pattern-91p6043.htm


Almost looks like a cotton yarn that is used. I love that pattern also.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems to me the yarn they cited was fairly expensive but you can use almost anything you want and I'm not sure if the gauge matters as much as in a garment you wear. The yarn would be beautiful in a soft cashmere or rabbit or a combination of fibers with at least one of them being soft animal. But that's the beauty of knitting, that you can pick and choose your yarns.

Here's further info on the yarn:

ADDITIONAL DETAILS
SIZING: 47" x 58" after blocking
YARN: Super-bulky weight
YARDAGE: Approx. 1100 yards
DESIGNER: Jared Flood
BRAND: Brooklyn Tweed
GAUGE: 10 sts & 13 rows = 4"/ 10 cm in Seed St before blocking

NEEDLES: 10 cm/ US 15 needles

SKILL: Beginning to Intermediate (as determined by the Craft Yarn Council of America).

(Further info on Brooklyn Tweed can be found here>):
http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Brooklyn-Tweed-c91.htm


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Brooklyn Tweed Yarn appears to be a textured yarn similar to a cotton twist (visually):

http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Brooklyn-Tweed-Shelter-Yarn-207p5493.htm


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous; was quite surprised to see it was "beginner to intermediate" -- it looks much more complex.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> "Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."
> 
> This blanket (or is it an afghan?) is so beautiful and would make a lovely gift for a very special person. In a soft yarn it would be so cozy.
> 
> http://www.knit-purl.com/store/pc/Umaro-Blanket-Pattern-91p6043.htm


Love the blanket and also love your avitar.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Further thought may find me embarrassed to be so dense, but the Brooklyn Tweed yarn (interesting background, like the all USA content) is described as a worsted weight yarn.
The UMARO blanket pattern indicates it is knitted in super bulky. So the UMARO blanket is by Brooklyn Tweed (the yarn brand) but the blanket requires a super bulky yarn of some sort to complete it per the picdture with the blanket?
Not celebrating the sun being over the yardarm, just think I'm missing something?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

How do you rate? It comes up out of stock for me. Pout.



kreweel said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > "Knit with a super-bulky yarn, this gorgeous blanket will keep you cozy on and off the needles. Featuring a classic stitch pattern, the design makes a striking addition to any room."
> ...


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

You can purchase the pattern from Ravelry for $5.50.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Apparently, sometimes this site can be a little flaky. I do see a link right under the photo (lovely blanket, BTW), and it points to the site wfere the pattern can be ordered for $6.50.


----------

